
Ask HN: What does Slack do with all the users data? - koolhead17
Slack provides free limited service, what do they do with the data that gets added by users?
======
shrikrishna
They most likely have some ML/AI algos in prototype stage (which is all the
rage these days) that is processing all the messages, apart from informing
their internal analytics as well as weekly analytics emails they send. They
have less to gain from sharing message-data with third parties - this would be
giving up control of their most precious component.

